# Spinnstangen selber machen



## Dan Dreßen (2. April 2010)

Nehmt Edelstahldraht (ca. 1-1,5mm Durchmesser)
Dazu einen Karabinerwirbel und einen Tönnchenwirbel.
Fädelt den Draht durch das Ende des Karabinerwirbels und verzwirbelt das Ende. Das Gleiche macht ihr mit dem andere Ende und dem Tönnschenwirbel. 
Nun habt irh eine 1A Spinnstange
Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen!


----------



## Fab!an (6. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

danke, kann man immer mal gebrauchen!


----------



## Sterni01 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

...und was soll ich dann damit ?

Mir die Fleischreste aus den Zähnen pulen ?

Ohne Spinnerblatt und deren Verbindung, braucht das kein Mensch !


----------



## antonio (6. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> ...und was soll ich dann damit ?
> 
> Mir die Fleischreste aus den Zähnen pulen ?
> 
> Ohne Spinnerblatt und deren Verbindung, braucht das kein Mensch !



es geht um ne spinnstange nicht um nen spinner.

wobei mir 1,5 mm sehr stark erscheint.

antonio


----------



## Franky (6. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

1,5er sind schon recht stark - viel Spaß beim Biegen...  Ich habe für Spinner schon recht dicke 0,8 mm Stangen selbst gebaut und für meine schweren Naturköderbleie (200 - 850 g) Ösen aus 1 mm Draht gebogen. Selbst das ist schon echt ein Brett. Meiner Meinung nach sollten da für Spinnstangen 0,5 - 0,8 mm Drähte ganz dicke ausreichen. Alles andere beeinflusst die Aktion des Köders ja noch mehr als ohnehin schon.


----------



## antonio (6. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

er meint aber sicherlich spinnstangen für große kunstköder um das verheddern in der schnur zu verhindern.
nicht die spinnerachsen.

antonio


----------



## stefano89 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

@Franky: also wenn du solche Spinnstangen haben willst, wie du sie im Geschäft auch kaufen kannst, dann mindestens 1mm. Ich benutze 1mm zum Wobblerbau, und so schwer ist der eigentlich nicht zu biegen. 0,5 jedoch ist viel zu schwach, da verformt sich ja die Öse unter Zug..
@Sterni: zuerst nachdenken...dann Tippen...


----------



## Sterni01 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

Also will er ein steifes Vorfach bauen ?


----------



## antonio (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Also will er ein steifes Vorfach bauen ?



so kann mans auch nennen.

antonio


----------



## angler10 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

Hallo,
also will auch mal was zur diskusion beitragen.
Ich würde sagen 0,8mm Draht reich locker aus da muss man hald mehr windungen machen beim verzwirbeln, diese sollten auch ziemlich dicht beieinander sein (sihe gekaufte stange).
Und fals es wirklich nicht heben sollte kann man das dann noch anlöten.

gruß flo#h


----------



## Sterni01 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



antonio schrieb:


> so kann mans auch nennen.
> 
> antonio



Warum sagt er es dann nicht ?

Der Durchmesser hat aber nicht unbedingt was mit der Biegsammkeit zu tun !
Wichtig ist doch die Zusammensetzung von dem Draht !


----------



## Fanne (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

ne fertige spinnstasnge kostet 1 € , ich bezweifle das selber basteln soooo viel günstiger wird wenn man die zeit  fürs basteln mitrechnet. 


gruss


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Nehmt Edelstahldraht (ca. 1-1,5mm Durchmesser)
> Dazu einen Karabinerwirbel und einen Tönnchenwirbel.
> Fädelt den Draht durch das Ende des Karabinerwirbels und verzwirbelt das Ende. Das Gleiche macht ihr mit dem andere Ende und dem Tönnschenwirbel.
> Nun habt irh eine 1A Spinnstange
> Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen!


 
Schön, das Du meinr Homepage besucht hast....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Also will er ein steifes Vorfach bauen ?





Sterni01 schrieb:


> Warum sagt er es dann nicht ?


weil Spinnstange nun mal Spinnstange heißt...
click1
click2


Sterni01 schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser hat aber nicht unbedingt was mit der Biegsammkeit zu tun  !
> Wichtig ist doch die Zusammensetzung von dem Draht !


beantwortet sich durch:


Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Nehmt Edelstahldraht


----------



## stefano89 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

Wieso er dazu nicht "steifes Vorfach" sagt? Weils halt Spinnstange heißt...

Und was den Preis angeht: Ich habe mir 20 Meter Edelstahldraht 1mm für um die 6€ geholt. 20 Meter macht 100 Stangen à 20cm (bissl kürzer durch die Ösen und das verdrehen)...also 6€/100=0,06€...ich denke das is schon einiges. Selbst wenn du da pro Stange noch an die 5min einrechnest biste noch um ein vielfaches billiger dran.
War jetzt nur ein Beispiel, 20cm ist bei manchen Ködern zu kurz, sollte daher etwas länger ausfallen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Waldemar (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Wieso er dazu nicht "steifes Vorfach" sagt? Weils halt Spinnstange heißt...
> 
> Und was den Preis angeht: Ich habe mir 20 Meter Edelstahldraht 1mm für um die 6€ geholt. 20 Meter macht 100 Stangen à 20cm (bissl kürzer durch die Ösen und das verdrehen)...also 6€/100=0,06€...ich denke das is schon einiges. Selbst wenn du da pro Stange noch an die 5min einrechnest biste noch um ein vielfaches billiger dran.
> War jetzt nur ein Beispiel, 20cm ist bei manchen Ködern zu kurz, sollte daher etwas länger ausfallen.
> Gruß Steffen


 

schön, dann hast du ja jetzt 100 spinnstangen


----------



## angler10 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

Tach,
also ich kanns echt nicht verstehen das bei solchen Themen prinzipiell irgend jemand sagt selbermachen wäre aber doch teurer wie kaufen.
Dazu sage ich das ist bei eigenbauten öfters so aber da gibts meiner meinung nach einige gründe die davür sprechen.

-der Spaß am basteln
-bei guter Arbeit oft bessere Qualität
-die Freude darüber einen Fich mit was selbstgebauten zu   fangen

#h


----------



## west1 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



angler10 schrieb:


> Tach,
> also ich kanns echt nicht verstehen das bei solchen Themen prinzipiell irgend jemand sagt selbermachen wäre aber doch teurer wie kaufen.


 Die rechnen halt ihren eigenen Stundenlohn zu den Materialkosten noch dazu. :q



> Dazu sage ich das ist bei eigenbauten öfters so aber da gibts meiner meinung nach einige gründe die davür sprechen.
> -der Spaß am basteln
> -bei guter Arbeit oft bessere Qualität
> -die Freude darüber einen Fisch mit was selbstgebauten zu   fangen
> ...


Stimmt, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.  #6


----------



## stefano89 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

@Waldemar: nee, ich bau Wobbler... xD

Das war doch nur en Beispiel um zu beweisen, dass es sogar um einiges billiger ist.
Wobblerbauen ist ähnlich, da decken sich jedoch die Kosten erst nach einiger Zeit, wenn man seine Materialien zusammen hat.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Sterni01 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> weil Spinnstange nun mal Spinnstange heißt...
> click1
> click2
> 
> beantwortet sich durch:



OK, Asche auf mein Haupt ! Ich habe es weder gewußt, noch vermutet. Ich hatte nen Spinner vor Augen, mit deren Achse !

Jedoch besteht zwischen Edelstahl und Edelstahl große Unterschiede, was die Biegefähigkeit angeht. Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Draht denn unbedingt sooo steif sein muß ?
Ich habe zwar auch welchen, angele aber lieber mit ,,normalen,, Stahlvorfächern.


----------



## bafoangler (8. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnstangen selber machen*

@ Sterni01

Naja muss...
Klar gibts beim Draht auch Unterschiede in der Festigkeit. Ich nehme V4A Edelstahldraht (1,2mm) oder rostfreien Federstahldraht (0,8-1,0mm). 
Bei der Spinnstange gehts ja darum, ein Überschlagen des Köders zu verhindern, bei dem sich die Drillinge im Vorfach verhängen. Beim Jerken sehr praktisch, wenn man bei nem Glider viele Pausen macht, sodass der Köder den Rest der Montage "überholt". Wenn der Bait dann "schiebt", wird die steife Spinnstange dennoch von den Haken ferngehalten und ein in dem Moment zupackender Hecht schnappt sich nicht auch noch die Hauptschnur gleich mit, wie es bei flexiblen Forfächern passieren kann.
Alternative ist relativ steifes 1X1 Titan.
Greez


----------

